# George Carlin on Global Warming



## billski (Dec 10, 2012)

In the true Carlin style, he makes some really good points. 
*George uses George language. Beware. "The Earth will be fine. It's humans who are...."*


----------



## tarponhead (Dec 10, 2012)

God, I miss him...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2012)

tarponhead said:


> God, I miss him...





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I love watching is comedy specials on Netflix.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree with him on the end game that humans are a blip on the Earth's longterm radar and we'll be gone much sooner than most might think. But I don't think that gives us carte blanche to accelerate our own destruction and to have no concern for minimizing our impact where we can. Ultimately, the sun will go and take everything with it long after we are gone and long after the Earth could likely sustain life. But does long distance unavoidable end game mean we should have no environmental conscious, perhaps thinking more short term and thinking of the next generation rather than the Earth's or humanity's end? I guess you could use that justification to go around killing people... gonna die any ways eventually, what does it hatter? Sun is eventually gonna wipe out the Earth anyways when it expires... isn't that a great justification, that ultimately humans are F'd so why bother caring about anything? I subscribe to a form of nihilism but that is just a bit too much for my preferences...


----------



## tarponhead (Dec 11, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I agree with him on the end game that humans are a blip on the Earth's longterm radar and we'll be gone much sooner than most might think. But I don't think that gives us carte blanche to accelerate our own destruction and to have no concern for minimizing our impact where we can. Ultimately, the sun will go and take everything with it long after we are gone and long after the Earth could likely sustain life. But does long distance unavoidable end game mean we should have no environmental conscious, perhaps thinking more short term and thinking of the next generation rather than the Earth's or humanity's end? I guess you could use that justification to go around killing people... gonna die any ways eventually, what does it hatter? Sun is eventually gonna wipe out the Earth anyways when it expires... isn't that a great justification, that ultimately humans are F'd so why bother caring about anything? I subscribe to a form of nihilism but that is just a bit too much for my preferences...




Yeah, basically GC would agree. But he wasn't advocating for nihilism, just flipping perspective (his MO) for some thoughtful comedy. Makes you think out of your comfort zone. Good stuff. This is not policy, this is COMEDY. 

GC, rest well brother!


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> But does long distance unavoidable end game mean we should have no environmental conscious, perhaps thinking more short term and thinking of the next generation rather than the Earth's or humanity's end?



Sure it's comedy; but he does make a point.  Buried in there is a remark "we don't even know how to take care of ourselves"  So true.  Haves and have nots.   We all have to live on this planet; let's make it a more pleasant place; learn some manners; practice kindness; help one another.  Not just here, but around the world.  Our time on this earth is short relative to the earth's lifespan.  That doesn't mean we should make life miserable for everyone else.  The US is one of the most wasteful nations on earth.  

When our short life is over, what will be your legacy?  Let's just not make it miserable.  Yeah, a little philosophical, but it blends well into what Carlin is saying.  Why can't we take care of ourselves, which means everyone?


----------



## T&A (Dec 14, 2012)

7 words... best ever


----------

